# Antigona Soft



## Carrierae

Does anyone know if the soft antigona has released yet? Last I heard, it was supposed to be April 1, but I haven’t seen posted it anywhere yet.


----------



## lesAdrets

This British Vogue article says June 26. Fingers crossed!!








						Givenchy Gives Its Most Famous It Bag A Makeover For Its 10th Birthday
					

To celebrate the Givenchy Antigona’s 10th birthday, the French house has unveiled a new iteration of the classic handbag




					www.vogue.co.uk


----------



## randr21

I cannot wait for revival of bigger, softer bags, although these look like the thicker mystic leather that Givenchy has been known for under CWK instead of the thinner ones from Tisci for gales and pandas. A good dip of the toes instead of jumping all at once.


----------



## lesAdrets

Looks like they launched in Asia already.
Pics via IG @givenchyoceancentre and @givenchyifc


----------



## lesAdrets

This ombre


----------



## lesAdrets

A maxi version too








						Here's Your First Look At Givenchy's Antigona Soft Bags For Men
					

An iconic bag reimagined for the modern man.




					www.harpersbazaar.com.sg
				




Could @averagejoe or another moderator change the title of this thread to "Antigona Soft" please


----------



## averagejoe

lesAdrets said:


> A maxi version too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Your First Look At Givenchy's Antigona Soft Bags For Men
> 
> 
> An iconic bag reimagined for the modern man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harpersbazaar.com.sg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could @averagejoe or another moderator change the title of this thread to "Antigona Soft" please
> 
> View attachment 4764805


I don't have thread permissions in Givenchy, so I will mention @Addy. She can help with this   (thanks Addy!)


----------



## Addy

I don’t have privileges here but I’ll report it so someone who does can change the title.


----------



## Vlad

Addy said:


> I don’t have privileges here but I’ll report it so someone who does can change the title.



Done!


----------



## Annawakes

I love it!  It looks luscious haha


----------



## randr21

lesAdrets said:


> Looks like they launched in Asia already.
> Pics via IG @givenchyoceancentre and @givenchyifc
> 
> View attachment 4764785
> View attachment 4764786
> View attachment 4764787
> View attachment 4764788
> View attachment 4764789
> View attachment 4764790



Wow, they were not afraid to go big. Reminds me a little of the old gale with the flopped wings. The small one worn crossbody is quite nice.


----------



## Pishi

Beautiful. If big bags are back, does that mean I can dig out all my gigantic bags from 2006?   Out of curiosity, anyone know why bags are released first in Asia? It must be something about the eagerness/receptivity of that marketplace, but curious.


----------



## Carrierae

I’m looking for a black bag that can fit a laptop. I have a feeling this bag will be my next bag!


----------



## lesAdrets

You could try calling boutiques or your SA if they've re-opened. Givenchy Times Square (Hong Kong) tagged this post "#preorder" and this was back in April


----------



## Carrierae

lesAdrets said:


> You could try calling boutiques or your SA if they've re-opened. Givenchy Times Square (Hong Kong) tagged this post "#preorder" and this was back in April



I contacted them about a month ago via email, and they had no idea when they would launch. I’m wanting now more than ever, but I’ll probably wait as I just bought a new YSL. It does have a very pretty aesthetic.


----------



## lesAdrets

Available online now

Small Antigona Soft Bag in Smooth Leather (calfskin)
$1950 (USD)
Dimensions: Length 30 cm X Height 8 cm X Depth 25 cm (11.81” x 3.15” x 9.84”)

Medium Antigona Soft Bag in Smooth Leather (calfskin)
$2450
Dimensions: Length 45 cm X Height 9 cm X Depth 35 cm (17.72” x 3.54” x 13.78”)

Large Antigona Soft Bag in Smooth Leather (calfskin)
$2650
Dimensions: Length 55 cm X Height 10 cm X Depth 45 cm (21.65” x 3.94” x 17.72”)

https://www.givenchy.com/us/en-US/women/new-arrivals/antigona-celebration/


----------



## soboka

Has anyone purchased yet?


----------



## IntheOcean

Just noticed that the interior pockets of the Antigona Soft, apparently, are made of PU "leather". It's on the website. "Lining: 51% polyurethane, 49% cotton."

Why would they do this?


----------



## fashionista1984

IntheOcean said:


> Just noticed that the interior pockets of the Antigona Soft, apparently, are made of PU "leather". It's on the website. "Lining: 51% polyurethane, 49% cotton."
> 
> Why would they do this?



Due to the % blend I would think it’s more like a workout tshirt or yoga pants versus a pu leather. My guess would be they used that blend for its water repelling properties. I’m curious now to know more and hear thoughts and see pics.


----------



## IntheOcean

fashionista1984 said:


> Due to the % blend I would think it’s more like a workout tshirt or yoga pants versus a pu leather. My guess would be they used that blend for its water repelling properties. I’m curious now to know more and hear thoughts and see pics.


I think the main compartment of the bag is what's lined with cotton, like the regular Antigona. And the pockets are pleather. There's at least one tPF member who bought and already received this bag, hopefully, she'll take a look at this thread and share her opinion on the matter.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm very happy with it , but I'm missing an inside zipper pocket .


----------



## arika111orange

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm very happy with it , but I'm missing an inside zipper pocket .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780379
> View attachment 4780380
> View attachment 4780381


Gorgeous! Does the bag fit comfortably as a crossbody? I’m 5’6.  Thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

arika111orange said:


> Gorgeous! Does the bag fit comfortably as a crossbody? I’m 5’6.  Thanks!


----------



## HavPlenty

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm very happy with it , but I'm missing an inside zipper pocket .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780379
> View attachment 4780380
> View attachment 4780381


Is this the small? Very beautiful. The leather looks so soft.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm very happy with it , but I'm missing an inside zipper pocket


Can I ask which size this is? Is it heavy? I've been contemplating on the medium size but I'm wondering if it's heavier than the structured antigona


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BettyLouboo said:


> Can I ask which size this is? Is it heavy? I've been contemplating on the medium size but I'm wondering if it's heavier than the structured antigona


It's the small . No , not heavy at all , but I don't have the normal Antigona  to compare , not my style


----------



## LovesYSL

Beautiful bags. They look as if the Antigona had a baby with Balenciaga. I'm into it! I think I need a small grey one.


----------



## randr21

Went and tried this bag on since it was pretty dead inside the store.

It comes in 4 sizes, starting with what looks like a mini, small, med and large. 

The large looked really big, like a folded garment bag. Great for guys or taller people in general. Dimensions are 21.7 in x 17.7 in.

I have to say, first impression, this style isn't made for mini bc it's a cool, edgy bag and the mini cuteness diminishes the edginess imo. I agree that it does remind me of the bal city bag. That's where similarities end.

The leather is not thin like Bal. It's more like the mystic, substantial and firm. Which is nice bc you have the best of both worlds, a structured soft bag, hence the name. It's not going to get too mushy like a gale or panda, but will keep its shape for those who love structured, but feel the original ant is too hard.

I only tried on the med and mini, but the basic shape is like a tote, so still classic enough, but the leather and hw design takes me back to Givenchy's more androgynous or unisex days.


----------



## IntheOcean

randr21 said:


> Went and tried this bag on since it was pretty dead inside the store.
> 
> It comes in 4 sizes, starting with what looks like a mini, small, med and large.
> 
> The large looked really big, like a folded garment bag. Great for guys or taller people in general. Dimensions are 21.7 in x 17.7 in.
> 
> I have to say, first impression, this style isn't made for mini bc it's a cool, edgy bag and the mini cuteness diminishes the edginess imo. I agree that it does remind me of the bal city bag. That's where similarities end.
> 
> The leather is not thin like Bal. It's more like the mystic, substantial and firm. Which is nice bc you have the best of both worlds, a structured soft bag, hence the name. It's not going to get too mushy like a gale or panda, but will keep its shape for those who love structured, but feel the original ant is too hard.
> 
> I only tried on the med and mini, but the basic shape is like a tote, so still classic enough, but the leather and hw design takes me back to Givenchy's more androgynous or unisex days.


Thank you for this review, especially regarding the leather!


----------



## LovesYSL

This review is super helpful! Which size would you say is the most practical and which was your favorite?



randr21 said:


> Went and tried this bag on since it was pretty dead inside the store.
> 
> It comes in 4 sizes, starting with what looks like a mini, small, med and large.
> 
> The large looked really big, like a folded garment bag. Great for guys or taller people in general. Dimensions are 21.7 in x 17.7 in.
> 
> I have to say, first impression, this style isn't made for mini bc it's a cool, edgy bag and the mini cuteness diminishes the edginess imo. I agree that it does remind me of the bal city bag. That's where similarities end.
> 
> The leather is not thin like Bal. It's more like the mystic, substantial and firm. Which is nice bc you have the best of both worlds, a structured soft bag, hence the name. It's not going to get too mushy like a gale or panda, but will keep its shape for those who love structured, but feel the original ant is too hard.
> 
> I only tried on the med and mini, but the basic shape is like a tote, so still classic enough, but the leather and hw design takes me back to Givenchy's more androgynous or unisex days.


----------



## Pishi

I tried on two sizes today: the largest and the next size down. I don't what to call these, because Nordstrom's site is mislabeling the sizes I think. I tried on the one listed for $2450 in grey. It has no crossbody strap.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/givenchy-large-antigona-leather-satchel/5636887?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=pearl%20grey
		


This size (large?) felt too large for me for every day use -- like, not for running to get groceries. But, if I was going on a business trip, it could be awesome. I brought my old YSL Rive Gauche with me as a comparison, and they were about the same size if that helps any. It obviously was pretty stiff (because of the new leather). The leather, as @randr21 notes, is substantial. Very beautiful. Because I'd been looking at the mystic lately, I compared it to the smooth mystic leather. The soft ant leather appears much more sturdy than the mystic leather, and more durable. The mystic leather by comparison was easy to scratch.

The extra large literally looked ludicrous on me (I'm 5'1). It was wearing me, rather than the other way around. It would make a good carry on for a plane, if you're looking to spend $2650 on a piece of beautiful luggage. 



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/givenchy-large-antigona-leather-satchel/5636868?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=black
		


The smaller size ($1950) appears to have a cross body strap and is probably a much more functional size. They had sold out of it so I didn't get a chance to try it.

Hope this also helps a bit. Beautiful bag, streamlined, very rich looking without being fussy at all.


----------



## randr21

Correction.

There are only 3 sizes, at least right now Givenchy only makes 3: Large, Medium and Mini (which the SAs call mini, but is really just the smallest size).

The mini is so much smaller compared to the next size up that you feel like there should have been a small in btwn. Tho it makes sense as the trend is going bigger now. Mini to keep the customers who still like mini, but keeping eyes forward on "big".

Btw, the mini sold out when I went today. I think SA said it was $1950. Obviously, Givenchy knows what they're doing when they covered their bases.


----------



## randr21

Here's pics of the medium in burgundy. Priced 2450 I think.


----------



## randr21

Beautiful color


----------



## randr21

Arm carried


----------



## randr21

Medium in pearl grey.


----------



## randr21

FYI, i did not check if bags has stuffing. I feel they are structured like this brand new.


----------



## randr21

So here's the large, which I had said looked like a folded garment bag on me.
At $2650, I think this is the best deal ever for a bag of this quality with this much leather. It puts loewe, celine and chanel bags to shame, albeit Givenchy isn't on same level as all of these design houses. Still, I'm going to call a good value when I see one.


----------



## randr21

More


----------



## randr21

Personally love this color for its uniqueness.


----------



## randr21

Close-up of the side latch that changes the look of the bag, like a convertible bag. It reminds me of the Bottega pillow bag.

Here it's latched.


----------



## randr21

LovesYSL said:


> This review is super helpful! Which size would you say is the most practical and which was your favorite?



Now that I've actually tried them all on, here are my thoughts. 

Large - best value, would make a most stylish carry on for frequent traveler,  or if your lifestyle is car friendly, and you like/need to carry a lot, this is the bag for you.

Medium - 17.5 x 13 inches. Can fit a laptop, or double as a briefcase/tote for carrying 8x11 files. For those who love bigger bags, it's got attitude and edge, and if you don't carry much, it will be a practical and cool looking bag.

Mini - probably around the same size as the small hard ant. This size is most ideally proportioned to petites. I equate minis with cutesy, but it really depends on how you style it and what you wear. Because of its size, you can probably use it for evenings and daytime, while the other 2 sizes are less for girls night out, tho you can go from work to drinks with the med by latching it.

All 3 sizes latched, makes it look smaller, and more stylized and chic. While unlatched, the med and large can be professional for work or tote-like for gym and school.


----------



## randr21

Pishi said:


> I tried on two sizes today: the largest and the next size down. I don't what to call these, because Nordstrom's site is mislabeling the sizes I think. I tried on the one listed for $2450 in grey. It has no crossbody strap.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/givenchy-large-antigona-leather-satchel/5636887?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=pearl%20grey
> 
> 
> 
> This size (large?) felt too large for me for every day use -- like, not for running to get groceries. But, if I was going on a business trip, it could be awesome. I brought my old YSL Rive Gauche with me as a comparison, and they were about the same size if that helps any. It obviously was pretty stiff (because of the new leather). The leather, as @randr21 notes, is substantial. Very beautiful. Because I'd been looking at the mystic lately, I compared it to the smooth mystic leather. The soft ant leather appears much more sturdy than the mystic leather, and more durable. The mystic leather by comparison was easy to scratch.
> 
> The extra large literally looked ludicrous on me (I'm 5'1). It was wearing me, rather than the other way around. It would make a good carry on for a plane, if you're looking to spend $2650 on a piece of beautiful luggage.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/givenchy-large-antigona-leather-satchel/5636868?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=black
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller size ($1950) appears to have a cross body strap and is probably a much more functional size. They had sold out of it so I didn't get a chance to try it.
> 
> Hope this also helps a bit. Beautiful bag, streamlined, very rich looking without being fussy at all.



Hey Pishi, I agree about the leather. Both are substantial. Upon closer inspection today, the finish is different from mystic. Mystic is more matte and porous. The soft ant has more of a coated finish, so should be better at wear and tear. I didnt notice any scratches on the bags and the SA said this was the most popular bag at the store. Everyone wanted to check it out.


----------



## randr21

Weight.

Because the soft ant leather is thicker, I feel like the mini soft is about the same as a small hard ant. With nothing inside, the med soft was no issue, but the large, on me, felt heavy.


----------



## arika111orange

I just ordered the small in black.  I took a chance without actually seeing it, but all the pictures made me fall in love! I guess we’ll see. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pishi

Great photos @randr21. I loved them all. I was debating returning the YSL Nolita I just picked up and exchanging for one of these but have not yet. I'd probably go for the medium to create a size variety in my little collection, but honestly once I figured out my old Rive Gauche was sorta the same size...I decided to try to use it instead, and save $2450. Down the road though, I want one in black.


----------



## randr21

arika111orange said:


> I just ordered the small in black.  I took a chance without actually seeing it, but all the pictures made me fall in love! I guess we’ll see. Fingers crossed!



Can't wait to see and hear your thoughts!


----------



## randr21

Pishi said:


> Great photos @randr21. I loved them all. I was debating returning the YSL Nolita I just picked up and exchanging for one of these but have not yet. I'd probably go for the medium to create a size variety in my little collection, but honestly once I figured out my old Rive Gauche was sorta the same size...I decided to try to use it instead, and save $2450. Down the road though, I want one in black.



Can't beat saving money...


----------



## arika111orange

randr21 said:


> Can't wait to see and hear your thoughts!


Absolutely!


----------



## arika111orange

arika111orange said:


> Absolutely!


----------



## arika111orange

arika111orange said:


> View attachment 4795476
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795478
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795479
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795480


I just received the bag and like it.  Not sure if I’m in love.  The leather is a bit stiff and will take some time to soften.  I’m 5’7 and size 14.  The strap is the longest as I like a long crossbody.  It fits a good amount - small wallet, small make up pouch, key pouch, eye glass case and cell phone.  The bag is somewhat a square, flat crossbody.  Obviously, this is just my personal opinion.  Please excuse the pj shorts as I work from home.


----------



## arika111orange

arika111orange said:


> I just received the bag and like it.  Not sure if I’m in love.  The leather is a bit stiff and will take some time to soften.  I’m 5’7 and size 14.  The strap is the longest as I like a long crossbody.  It fits a good amount - small wallet, small make up pouch, key pouch, eye glass case and cell phone.  The bag is somewhat a square, flat crossbody.  Obviously, this is just my personal opinion.  Please excuse the pj shorts as I work from home.


A couple more photos.


----------



## arika111orange

arika111orange said:


> A couple more photos.
> 
> View attachment 4795491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795492
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795493
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795495
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795496


----------



## arika111orange

arika111orange said:


> View attachment 4795499


Clipping down the side makes the bag a lot smaller - probably couldn’t put as much inside.  Hopefully, when the leather softens it will seem more relaxed.


----------



## BettyLouboo

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/antigona-soft.1028351/reply?quote=33937859
		



arika111orange said:


> I just received the bag and like it.  Not sure if I’m in love.  The leather is a bit stiff and will take some time to soften.  I’m 5’7 and size 14.  The strap is the longest as I like a long crossbody.  It fits a good amount - small wallet, small make up pouch, key pouch, eye glass case and cell phone.  The bag is somewhat a square, flat crossbody.  Obviously, this is just my personal opinion.  Please excuse the pj shorts as I work from home.


Thanks for posting photos -super helpful! I've been eyeing this bag and couldn't decide on the size or color.


----------



## southernbelle43

arika111orange said:


> View attachment 4795499


Gosh that is a lovely bag, understated, but so chic. i hope you grow to love it when it softens up.  CPR leather conditioner is wonderful for instant softness. (Test for color fastness, but I have never had a problem with that).


----------



## arika111orange

southernbelle43 said:


> Gosh that is a lovely bag, understated, but so chic. i hope you grow to love it when it softens up.  CPR leather conditioner is wonderful for instant softness. (Test for color fastness, but I have never had a problem with that).


Thank you!


----------



## randr21

arika111orange said:


> I just received the bag and like it.  Not sure if I’m in love.  The leather is a bit stiff and will take some time to soften.  I’m 5’7 and size 14.  The strap is the longest as I like a long crossbody.  It fits a good amount - small wallet, small make up pouch, key pouch, eye glass case and cell phone.  The bag is somewhat a square, flat crossbody.  Obviously, this is just my personal opinion.  Please excuse the pj shorts as I work from home.



I think the size looks great on you, in all the different ways you carry it in your pics! I do like how you can keep it square and functional when you need more space, and then change up the look to be more of a casual going out back by using the latch.  

What do you think about the weight of it after fitting everything inside?


----------



## arika111orange

randr21 said:


> I think the size looks great on you, in all the different ways you carry it in your pics! I do like how you can keep it square and functional when you need more space, and then change up the look to be more of a casual going out back by using the latch.
> 
> What do you think about the weight of it after fitting everything inside?


Thank you!
The leather is pretty lightweight, but could definitely be heavy if you overload it. The leather is not what I expected.  I think I was hoping it was going to be a cross between the pandora and mystic - a bit more smooshy.  It's neither.  It's more of a glossy, smooth type. I hope that helps!


----------



## Zabear

I’ve had her for about a week and she’s starting to soften up! The leather is amazing and it is quite roomy for a “small” bag. I would say it holds about the same as a speedy 25. My only issues are that: 1. it can be hard to get your stuff out when the tabs are pulled down, and 2. I don’t like the way the bag looks when the tabs are not pulled down. Overall I still love this rendition of the Ant but if I had to choose I would prefer the original design! I have the shiny black calf in small. Perhaps I will love it more once it softens up. Hope that helps!


----------



## Kahla

I purchased the medium grey. I am returning it though -- it is slightly too big for me, and I don't find the leather to be soft at all.  I am sure it would have softened up somewhat over time, but the bag just isn't what I thought it'd be.


----------



## olympiadg

I like it but I think the bag would look better without the little "leather triangle" in the centre. Too much is going on in that part of the bag.


----------



## BettyLouboo

I ordered and returned the small pearl grey. It was just a lot smaller than expected and depicted in posted photos, especially when buckled down.  Planning to order the medium now but deciding on a different color. I was a bit underwhelmed by the grey.


----------



## lVfanatic2004

I purchased the small in the same pearl gray as an earlier poster. I’m in love with this bag. A previous comment describing the leather as firm yet soft is right on. I love the leather of this bag. I was worried that the pulling on the leather from the clasped side tabs would cause unsightly wear. Now that I’ve had a chance to use the bag, I think the leather is going to age well and the structure of the bag will remain in tact over time. The reinforced construction at the base helps keep the bag from collapsing at the bottom. It’s a beautiful balance of structure and slouch. I love the look of the original Antigona but I’m more of a shoulder wear than hand held bag girl. I just can’t deal with the bulk of the original as a shoulder bag. I find that the soft version slouches more when packed and lays nicely against the body, even when worn crossbody.

Unclasping the side tabs transforms the bag into more of a mini tote, very flattering for crossbody but I still prefer the clasped look. If the tabs relax over time and lay more flat against the sides, I may grow to love the unclasped look more. For now, it looks a bit awkward with the way they stick out.

The small version has an interior pocket but no zipper. This doesn’t bother me as the bag itself zips. I love that there are two zipper tabs from end to end. Makes getting into the bag easier. I can fit my full size LV Clemence wallet, mini pochette, 6 key holder, phone, mask, hand sanitizer, and still have room for misc items like a pen case and sunglasses.


----------



## lVfanatic2004

arika111orange said:


> Gorgeous! Does the bag fit comfortably as a crossbody? I’m 5’6.  Thanks!


I’m 5’8” and can wear my small as a crossbody on the second to last hole.


----------



## balanceinheels

If they had made that light blue color in Medium, I would’ve already purchased. I’m just not excited by the color choice. Does anyone know if they’ll release new colors anytime soon?


----------



## balanceinheels

BettyLouboo said:


> I ordered and returned the small pearl grey. It was just a lot smaller than expected and depicted in posted photos, especially when buckled down.  Planning to order the medium now but deciding on a different color. I was a bit underwhelmed by the grey.



I feel the same way about the size and the grey color. The medium grey is my first choice but when I saw it in person, I was also underwhelmed. I’m not super crazy about the other color choices for medium though. They need a couple of fun colors in this size.


----------



## giligy

balanceinheels said:


> If they had made that light blue color in Medium, I would’ve already purchased. I’m just not excited by the color choice. Does anyone know if they’ll release new colors anytime soon?


i went to the Madison Ave boutique the other day, and they had some fun ones, like a tweed one. For classic solid colored leather, each size only came in 3 colors.


----------



## giligy

@randr21 already summed it up pretty nicely, but I’ll add a few cents from my drop-in to the Givenchy on Madison Ave the other day:

Weight: according to the SA, the weight of the biggest soft antigona is still going to be lighter than the lightest sugar hard antigona. Not sure if I 100% buy the absolutes here. It’s still not that light.
Structure: it looks more structured in the ads, but it’s honestly kind of a beautiful mess (as minks4all would say) in person
Size: Medium and large should be big enough as every day or work bags for girls who carry a bit more around. Medium is comparable to the Celine mini (biggest) belt bag. Large is comparable to an oversized tote. Mini (smallest of the three) is roomy for a crossbody but still quite tiny, similar to a Loewe puzzle I’d say?
Leather: SA said box leather.  “smooth but tough” seems accurate.
Feet: leather, not metal, like the original anti. Which bothers me bc I want metal feet.
I’m not into it (yet), but it’s not a bad bag! All mod shots are of the medium size. I didn’t even try on the mini - took one look and was like “no way that’s gonna fit even just one of my items.”


----------



## LovesYSL

I received the Small in gray today for my birthday! It's definitely a small bag, but I'm in love.


----------



## Straight-Laced

LovesYSL said:


> I received the Small in gray today for my birthday! It's definitely a small bag, but I'm in love.


Happy birthday!


----------



## graciewwing

giligy said:


> @randr21 already summed it up pretty nicely, but I’ll add a few cents from my drop-in to the Givenchy on Madison Ave the other day:
> 
> Weight: according to the SA, the weight of the biggest soft antigona is still going to be lighter than the lightest sugar hard antigona. Not sure if I 100% buy the absolutes here. It’s still not that light.
> Structure: it looks more structured in the ads, but it’s honestly kind of a beautiful mess (as minks4all would say) in person
> Size: Medium and large should be big enough as every day or work bags for girls who carry a bit more around. Medium is comparable to the Celine mini (biggest) belt bag. Large is comparable to an oversized tote. Mini (smallest of the three) is roomy for a crossbody but still quite tiny, similar to a Loewe puzzle I’d say?
> Leather: SA said box leather.  “smooth but tough” seems accurate.
> Feet: leather, not metal, like the original anti. Which bothers me bc I want metal feet.
> I’m not into it (yet), but it’s not a bad bag! All mod shots are of the medium size. I didn’t even try on the mini - took one look and was like “no way that’s gonna fit even just one of my items.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840689
> View attachment 4840689
> View attachment 4840690
> View attachment 4840691
> View attachment 4840692
> View attachment 4840693
> View attachment 4840694
> View attachment 4840689
> View attachment 4840692


Is the burgundy more purple or red in person? Thanks!


----------



## randr21

Men's offering are much more bold, but are really unisex.

vogue article


----------



## randr21

textured


----------



## randr21

wool


----------



## randr21

colorful XL bag in braided leather


----------



## randr21

For reference, initial colors I saw offered for Women's were: black, grey, eggplant and military green (Givenchy website color names).

I see new solid colors offered from Givenchy.com: white, dune beige

Other e-tailers: blue, candy pink and light blue

Variations from Givenchy.com: pleated leather, vintage leather with studs, striped embroidered canvas


----------



## randr21

Medium in black croc embossed


----------



## IntheOcean

randr21 said:


> colorful XL bag in braided leather


I'm drooling here    Such a beautiful pattern, and the colors go great with one another.


----------



## Carolina-78

Got mine yesterday and I find it very beautiful! I bought the small because I was looking for an everyday bag and... I already have planty of work bags However I would say it is quite roomy. In fact when not sinched it definitely fits an iPad (see pictures). I also inserted a comparison picture with a speedy 25 plus a picture of some random slgs which all fit in the purse at the same time.
As many of you already said, the leather is also really beautiful both soft and sturdy. It seems very hard wearing to me but let's see.
Hope this can help someone who is still uncertain since there are not too many reviews on this bag out there!


----------



## randr21

IntheOcean said:


> I'm drooling here    Such a beautiful pattern, and the colors go great with one another.



It definitely stands out if I saw this bag at the airport or train station. Just so different and under the radar, but obviously a designer piece.


----------



## RT1

Carolina-78 said:


> Got mine yesterday and I find it very beautiful! I bought the small because I was looking for an everyday bag and... I already have planty of work bags However I would say it is quite roomy. In fact when not sinched it definitely fits an iPad (see pictures). I also inserted a comparison picture with a speedy 25 plus a picture of some random slgs which all fit in the purse at the same time.
> As many of you already said, the leather is also really beautiful both soft and sturdy. It seems very hard wearing to me but let's see.
> Hope this can help someone who is still uncertain since there are not too many reviews on this bag out there!
> 
> View attachment 4850740
> View attachment 4850742
> View attachment 4850743
> View attachment 4850744
> View attachment 4850745


Beautiful pictures and Thank You for posting what this little beauty can hold!


----------



## IntheOcean

Carolina-78 said:


> Got mine yesterday and I find it very beautiful! I bought the small because I was looking for an everyday bag and... I already have planty of work bags However I would say it is quite roomy. In fact when not sinched it definitely fits an iPad (see pictures). I also inserted a comparison picture with a speedy 25 plus a picture of some random slgs which all fit in the purse at the same time.
> As many of you already said, the leather is also really beautiful both soft and sturdy. It seems very hard wearing to me but let's see.
> Hope this can help someone who is still uncertain since there are not too many reviews on this bag out there!
> 
> View attachment 4850740
> View attachment 4850742
> View attachment 4850743
> View attachment 4850744
> View attachment 4850745


Thank you for the pictures! Would you say it holds the same amount of stuff as the Speedy? Or a bit less?


----------



## ive_flipped

Carolina-78 said:


> Got mine yesterday and I find it very beautiful! I bought the small because I was looking for an everyday bag and... I already have planty of work bags However I would say it is quite roomy. In fact when not sinched it definitely fits an iPad (see pictures). I also inserted a comparison picture with a speedy 25 plus a picture of some random slgs which all fit in the purse at the same time.
> As many of you already said, the leather is also really beautiful both soft and sturdy. It seems very hard wearing to me but let's see.
> Hope this can help someone who is still uncertain since there are not too many reviews on this bag out there!
> 
> View attachment 4850740
> View attachment 4850742
> View attachment 4850743
> View attachment 4850744
> View attachment 4850745



Makes me want to break my ban!!! love it....need a good everyday bag aside from the speedy


----------



## Carolina-78

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you for the pictures! Would you say it holds the same amount of stuff as the Speedy? Or a bit less?



Hi! I would say it fits less than a speedy 25. But it definitely fits a small umbrella or a small water bottle plus the slgs I showed in the picture, for instance.


----------



## Carolina-78

ive_flipped said:


> Makes me want to break my ban!!! love it....need a good everyday bag aside from the speedy



It's a beautiful bag. I bought it exactly for this purpose. I like my speedys a lot but I also wanted something more modern plus I needed a black everyday bag. In the beginning I was undecided between the mini antigona in smooth black leather and this one. Then I decided for this one because even though I like structured bags on other people on me I always find them quite cumbersome. Now I am very happy I opted for this one!


----------



## Carolina-78

RT1 said:


> Beautiful pictures and Thank You for posting what this little beauty can hold!



You are welcome! ☺️


----------



## babs711

Would any of you with the small size mind posting crossbody mod shots with the sides clasped? I'm on the fence and love arika's mod shots with the bag tote-style. But I feel I'd probably wear it more with the sides clasped. Thank you in advance!


----------



## RollingStone

I bought Antigona soft in medium black and I am quite pleased. If somebody interested i can post later some pictures.
Perfect work bag for me, it's not sharp and structured and at same time not too slouchy, it softly holds the shape. Style and brand of this bag is not ''in your face", I think its style is modern, but not trendy. And soo comfortable to wear it on the shoulder with the longer strap even when full - very suitable on busy days and specially on rainy busy days with umbrella in hand, although I'm not sure it's the most complimentary way to wear this bag, but comfortably for sure.


----------



## randr21

RollingStone said:


> I bought Antigona soft in medium black and I am quite pleased. If somebody interested i can post later some pictures.
> Perfect work bag for me, it's not sharp and structured and at same time not too slouchy, it softly holds the shape. Style and brand of this bag is not ''in your face", I think its style is modern, but not trendy. And soo comfortable to wear it on the shoulder with the longer strap even when full - very suitable on busy days and specially on rainy busy days with umbrella in hand, although I'm not sure it's the most complimentary way to wear this bag, but comfortably for sure.



I feel like you've captured the essence of Givenchy in describing their style. I agree it's all those things, and add a dose of androgyny to it. And speaking of comfort, who doesn't want comfort? Esp in times like this.

Would love to see any pics you'd like to add to this thread.


----------



## itbag

Picked this up today - medium.  Great everyday bag.  British Green color.


----------



## randr21

Ref pic of two light colors I saw in store today.

Top is more neutral and the bottom has a soft pink tone.

May be hard to tell in pic, but there is a difference.


----------



## nightguard

itbag said:


> View attachment 4864380
> 
> Picked this up today - medium.  Great everyday bag.  British Green color.


Very nice!


----------



## BettyLouboo

itbag said:


> Picked this up today - medium.  Great everyday bag.  British Green color.


How is the weight of the bag in the medium size? Is it heavy?


----------



## itbag

BettyLouboo said:


> How is the weight of the bag in the medium size? Is it heavy?


No. Works really well on the shoulder too.


----------



## napop_

lesAdrets said:


> Available online now
> 
> Small Antigona Soft Bag in Smooth Leather (calfskin)
> $1950 (USD)
> Dimensions: Length 30 cm X Height 8 cm X Depth 25 cm (11.81” x 3.15” x 9.84”)
> 
> Medium Antigona Soft Bag in Smooth Leather (calfskin)
> $2450
> Dimensions: Length 45 cm X Height 9 cm X Depth 35 cm (17.72” x 3.54” x 13.78”)
> 
> Large Antigona Soft Bag in Smooth Leather (calfskin)
> $2650
> Dimensions: Length 55 cm X Height 10 cm X Depth 45 cm (21.65” x 3.94” x 17.72”)
> 
> https://www.givenchy.com/us/en-US/women/new-arrivals/antigona-celebration/


Can I put Macbook 13” in small antigona soft?


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi,

i just received my new Antigona soft in medium yesterday. I’m an”old Givenchy” fan with the sheep leather Pandora and the medium Nightingale being my two favourite bags which I’ve had and used and loved for years. I’ve always liked the Antigona since it’s release, but the original one is too structured and stiff for me and my lifestyle. I was so excited when they released the soft version as it reminds me a little of the old style Nightingales and makes the Antigona so much more wearable for me. No one does croc as well as Givenchy so when the medium size came out in croc I just had to have it. I think I might want to get another one at some point. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## randr21

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> i just received my new Antigona soft in medium yesterday. I’m an”old Givenchy” fan with the sheep leather Pandora and the medium Nightingale being my two favourite bags which I’ve had and used and loved for years. I’ve always liked the Antigona since it’s release, but the original one is too structured and stiff for me and my lifestyle. I was so excited when they released the soft version as it reminds me a little of the old style Nightingales and makes the Antigona so much more wearable for me. No one does croc as well as Givenchy so when the medium size came out in croc I just had to have it. I think I might want to get another one at some point. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902858
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902859
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902860
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902861
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902862


I love how this bag looks irl since I've only seen stock pics. So glad to hear from another "OG" fan. This bag does fit into our love of unstructured structure from those gale and panda days. 

The last pic really highlights it as a perfect tote for work. And in the side latched pics, it is a dressier bag for after work events. Can't find more luxe work bag than croc embossed in black. Great pics too.


----------



## TwiggyM

randr21 said:


> I love how this bag looks irl since I've only seen stock pics. So glad to hear from another "OG" fan. This bag does fit into our love of unstructured structure from those gale and panda days.
> 
> The last pic really highlights it as a perfect tote for work. And in the side latched pics, it is a dressier bag for after work events. Can't find more luxe work bag than croc embossed in black. Great pics too.



Hi,

thank you for your kind words! I’ve been kicking myself for years for selling my croc nubuck Nightingales way back, but this is definitely a good “replacement”. I hadn’t seen this soft croc Antigona irl either before purchasing, but the craftsmanship and leather quality has as usual been nothing but a good surprise.The pics don’t do it justice. I’m sure this will be a perfect bag for many occasions, and even though I found the flaps on the side to weird when the bag first was launched I quite like it in real life.


----------



## Kimbashop

Joining the Soft Ant club with my new black Givenchy. This is my first G bag and won't be my last. The quality is amazing. I love the slouch to this bag--classic and contemporary at the same time.


----------



## randr21

Kimbashop said:


> Joining the Soft Ant club with my new black Givenchy. This is my first G bag and won't be my last. The quality is amazing. I love the slouch to this bag--classic and contemporary at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 4914478



Welcome to Givenchy! We love seeing new faces here. Glad that this soft version of the ant caught your fancy. It's a beautiful bag...and the quality is tops for the price.


----------



## Kimbashop

randr21 said:


> Welcome to Givenchy! We love seeing new faces here. Glad that this soft version of the ant caught your fancy. It's a beautiful bag...and the quality is tops for the price.


Thanks! I have had my eyes on a few styles and am excited to own this one. It’s exactly what I have been looking for.


----------



## alleviate

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> i just received my new Antigona soft in medium yesterday. I’m an”old Givenchy” fan with the sheep leather Pandora and the medium Nightingale being my two favourite bags which I’ve had and used and loved for years. I’ve always liked the Antigona since it’s release, but the original one is too structured and stiff for me and my lifestyle. I was so excited when they released the soft version as it reminds me a little of the old style Nightingales and makes the Antigona so much more wearable for me. No one does croc as well as Givenchy so when the medium size came out in croc I just had to have it. I think I might want to get another one at some point. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902858
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902859
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902860
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902861
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902862


It’s beautiful!!


----------



## TwiggyM

alleviate said:


> It’s beautiful!!



Thank you so much! I love it! Pictures don’t do the bag justice


----------



## LaLaLand81

napop_ said:


> Can I put Macbook 13” in small antigona soft?


No it won't due to the opening, I have tried on mine with 13' Dell notebook but won't go in, even though size wise it should fit, if that makes sense.


----------



## Kimbashop

LaLaLand81 said:


> No it won't due to the opening, I have tried on mine with 13' Dell notebook but won't go in, even though size wise it should fit, if that makes sense.


confirming this -- I tried fitting my 13" pro into the small tote (unclasped) both horizontally and vertically. If you fit it in vertically, it sticks out quite a bit and you can't zip it up. I think the medium size would work well for a laptop.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I'm almost ready to buy a medium now that there are some colours I love. But I can't decide between Storm Grey and Deep Purple.
Has anyone seen either in real life?

I'm going back and forth between the two colours. If the Purple is an aubergine tone I'd be ecstatic but the Grey is my favourite deep, dark grey tone. 
I couldn't go wrong with either but the grey is obviously more versatile and since I'll be keeping it for a long time it may be the better bag for me. Just don't know if I can resist the purple ...

Any thoughts ?


----------



## randr21

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm almost ready to buy a medium now that there are some colours I love. But I can't decide between Storm Grey and Deep Purple.
> Has anyone seen either in real life?
> 
> I'm going back and forth between the two colours. If the Purple is an aubergine tone I'd be ecstatic but the Grey is my favourite deep, dark grey tone.
> I couldn't go wrong with either but the grey is obviously more versatile and since I'll be keeping it for a long time it may be the better bag for me. Just don't know if I can resist the purple ...
> 
> Any thoughts ?
> 
> View attachment 4924154
> View attachment 4924155



Tough decision. For me, the deep purple does have that eggplant tone of aubergine, so if you wear lots of blacks, greys, navys, I'd get this as my more "colorful" accent. The dark grey is lovely for sure, but seems almost flat and one dimensional in pic...like concrete, which would work well in contrast with a less conservative or non-minimalistic wardrobe.


----------



## Kimbashop

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm almost ready to buy a medium now that there are some colours I love. But I can't decide between Storm Grey and Deep Purple.
> Has anyone seen either in real life?
> 
> I'm going back and forth between the two colours. If the Purple is an aubergine tone I'd be ecstatic but the Grey is my favourite deep, dark grey tone.
> I couldn't go wrong with either but the grey is obviously more versatile and since I'll be keeping it for a long time it may be the better bag for me. Just don't know if I can resist the purple ...
> 
> Any thoughts ?
> 
> View attachment 4924154
> View attachment 4924155


Both of these colors are stunning and versatile. The aubergine strikes me as a neutral, kind of like Hermes Raisin. It looks to be a very subtle brownish-purple. I don't think you can go wrong either way, but the aubergine is very striking and unique.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm almost ready to buy a medium now that there are some colours I love. But I can't decide between Storm Grey and Deep Purple.
> Has anyone seen either in real life?
> 
> I'm going back and forth between the two colours. If the Purple is an aubergine tone I'd be ecstatic but the Grey is my favourite deep, dark grey tone.
> I couldn't go wrong with either but the grey is obviously more versatile and since I'll be keeping it for a long time it may be the better bag for me. Just don't know if I can resist the purple ...
> 
> Any thoughts ?
> 
> View attachment 4924154
> View attachment 4924155


The purple gets my vote ! Such a wonderful color 
It's very hard to find a purple like this ! So dark , saturated and elegant


----------



## Straight-Laced

Kimbashop said:


> Both of these colors are stunning and versatile. The aubergine strikes me as a neutral, kind of like Hermes Raisin. It looks to be a very subtle brownish-purple. I don't think you can go wrong either way, but the aubergine is very striking and unique.



Thank you, that colour reference was really helpful. It did send me down an amazing rabbit hole of Hermes purples and musing on that Evelyne that got away, but I can see through others eyes that this is a 'serious' purple for want of a better word, which is what I'm wanting  
Also there's nothing like a trip to Hermes Land to make Givenchy prices look fantastic  



randr21 said:


> Tough decision. For me, the deep purple does have that eggplant tone of aubergine, so if you wear lots of blacks, greys, navys, I'd get this as my more "colorful" accent. The dark grey is lovely for sure, but seems almost flat and one dimensional in pic...like concrete, which would work well in contrast with a less conservative or non-minimalistic wardrobe.



Good call on the wardrobe colours because that describes my two wardrobes 
Urban cool - black, grey, white and denim; and casual beach - very mixed and colourful up to and including limes and acid yellow, even a touch of neon, which looks fantastic with a sober dark grey. I asked the store for more advice on the dark grey colour tone because there are so few pictures of it but they weren't overly helpful so I'm guessing it is a concrete or battleship grey.



Pollie-Jean said:


> The purple gets my vote ! Such a wonderful color
> It's very hard to find a purple like this ! So dark , saturated and elegant



I've spent the last few days looking at purples and comparing them to the Givenchy colour and I agree, this is an exceptionally nice shade. I don't do red-brown burgundy but eggplant/aubergine or deep purple berry, which this seems to be, is lovely and as you point out, quite rare. And Givenchy calf leather is excellent  

Thank you all, I really appreciate the general approval of the purple because it hasn't been featured here much.  I actually don't have a single purple bag! That may change soon though ...


----------



## Straight-Laced

So I bought my gorgeous Antigona! 

I really love the bag - size is right, weight is right, both the leather and the slouch feel wonderful and the colour is fabulous (mulberry jam!) but the story isn't over yet because the bag I received has a flaw in the leather right in front ... ouch. So back it goes and another one will be here soon.

Just for colour reference a couple of pics of the one that's going back. I dearly hope that the next one is the exact same colour as this  and not a new season version of burgundy-purple ... fingers crossed.


----------



## Kimbashop

St


Straight-Laced said:


> So I bought my gorgeous Antigona!
> 
> I really love the bag - size is right, weight is right, both the leather and the slouch feel wonderful and the colour is fabulous (mulberry jam!) but the story isn't over yet because the bag I received has a flaw in the leather right in front ... ouch. So back it goes and another one will be here soon.
> 
> Just for colour reference a couple of pics of the one that's going back. I dearly hope that the next one is the exact same colour as this  and not a new season version of burgundy-purple ... fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 4945398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945404


This is stunning. I have the small size but I really love how it looks in the medium.  I hope you get another beauty in this color soon!


----------



## IntheOcean

Straight-Laced said:


> So I bought my gorgeous Antigona!
> 
> I really love the bag - size is right, weight is right, both the leather and the slouch feel wonderful and the colour is fabulous (mulberry jam!) but the story isn't over yet because the bag I received has a flaw in the leather right in front ... ouch. So back it goes and another one will be here soon.
> 
> Just for colour reference a couple of pics of the one that's going back. I dearly hope that the next one is the exact same colour as this  and not a new season version of burgundy-purple ... fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 4945398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945404


Such a beauty! Lovely color.  Hopefully, the exchange will arrive shortly and in pristine condition.


----------



## itbag

Straight-Laced said:


> So I bought my gorgeous Antigona!
> 
> I really love the bag - size is right, weight is right, both the leather and the slouch feel wonderful and the colour is fabulous (mulberry jam!) but the story isn't over yet because the bag I received has a flaw in the leather right in front ... ouch. So back it goes and another one will be here soon.
> 
> Just for colour reference a couple of pics of the one that's going back. I dearly hope that the next one is the exact same colour as this  and not a new season version of burgundy-purple ... fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 4945398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945404


Beautiful


----------



## ardenp

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> i just received my new Antigona soft in medium yesterday. I’m an”old Givenchy” fan with the sheep leather Pandora and the medium Nightingale being my two favourite bags which I’ve had and used and loved for years. I’ve always liked the Antigona since it’s release, but the original one is too structured and stiff for me and my lifestyle. I was so excited when they released the soft version as it reminds me a little of the old style Nightingales and makes the Antigona so much more wearable for me. No one does croc as well as Givenchy so when the medium size came out in croc I just had to have it. I think I might want to get another one at some point. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902858
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902859
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902860
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902861
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902862


Love, love this bag! Did you find the croc embossed in the small size for the soft style, or just the medium? And do you feel that the croc leather adds any more structure so that the bag isn't too much of a beautiful puddle? I find the classic Antigona too structured for my own taste but also know that the completely unstructured bags make me want to add an insert, especially for the base. Would love your thoughts!


----------



## TwiggyM

ardenp said:


> Love, love this bag! Did you find the croc embossed in the small size for the soft style, or just the medium? And do you feel that the croc leather adds any more structure so that the bag isn't too much of a beautiful puddle? I find the classic Antigona too structured for my own taste but also know that the completely unstructured bags make me want to add an insert, especially for the base. Would love your thoughts!



Hi,

thank you for your kind words. I love this bag too, I’ve never really been tempted to purchase an Antigona style bag before, but this one I fell in love with the moment I saw it. I’m super happy with it so far even though in these COVID times I haven’t had the opportunity to use it as much as I’d like. It is to me the perfect mix between structure and slouch - it doesn’t slouch a lot, but it’s definitely smooshy enough that it doesn’t feel stiff and awkward to handle. The base isn’t super wide so I don’t think a bag organiser is necessary for structure - if so it would be more to find things more easily in the bag. Croc calfskin is in my experience always more structured than “regular” leather so I think this one will take longer to soften up or loose shape. I’ve seen it in the small size too in croc print so I know it exists. I’m happy to recommend this bag to anyone who asks and from what you write it seems to me that this could be a good fit (at least in terms of slouchiness/structure). Keep us posted on what you decide on


----------



## kj1008

I’m a lurker with serious bag envy. I love Antigonas and everyone’s bags are gorgeous. Love this relaxed take. Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## pamm14

Good morning:  I just purchased my first Givenchy; a small soft Antigona.  Can anyone tell me where to find the date code/serial number tab?  Not familiar with Givenchy but this forum has been extremely helpful and peaked my interest in Givenchy.


----------



## Pinkie*

Love it


----------



## kj1008

Straight-Laced said:


> So I bought my gorgeous Antigona!
> 
> I really love the bag - size is right, weight is right, both the leather and the slouch feel wonderful and the colour is fabulous (mulberry jam!) but the story isn't over yet because the bag I received has a flaw in the leather right in front ... ouch. So back it goes and another one will be here soon.
> 
> Just for colour reference a couple of pics of the one that's going back. I dearly hope that the next one is the exact same colour as this  and not a new season version of burgundy-purple ... fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 4945398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945404


Hi. Can I ask are the pics true to color? Does it run more brown red or grey or blue red? Thanks!


----------



## Straight-Laced

kj1008 said:


> Hi. Can I ask are the pics true to color? Does it run more brown red or grey or blue red? Thanks!


To my eye and on my screen those photos are true to the colour of the leather in real life.
The Aubergine/Eggplant colour is a deep purple-burgundy, darker and richer than depicted on givenchy.com.
I don't see any red, brown, blue or grey in it. At the lightest end the colour runs more to burgundy-pink (1st photo) and purple-black at the darkest (2nd photo) but mostly it looks purple-burgundy.
HTH


----------



## vanillin

will the medium soft antiogona fit a 15in macbook?


----------



## asianbebydoll

Changed my mind about the soft antigona. I love the look but the classic structured trapezoid shape is more my thing I think....

 I found a diamond in the rough on Fashionphile.   
Everything fits and them some... lol   It is the large lizard embossed antigona circa 2011.  I scored this from fashionphile for a super cheap price of $700. It needed a good conditioning and a few cosmetic fixes... but now it is good as new!! This things fits everything and the kitchen sink!!
Side note : Fashionphile did make an error in the listing stating it was a medium, even the dimensions were wrong on the listing I figured out quickly when I got it i measured it and to my surprise it is the discontinued Large!!!  I haven't seen a large in person as I only own a medium antigona and a mini. The mishap aside I am Super thrilled to be the owner of a large antigona(by mistake)  Don't think ill be buying the soft one now... Im thinking back to the basics for this gal. Although the soft is def a gorgeous one. It is something to be adored! Just not me at the moment. 
I don't regret my change of heart on this one....
 I love everyones pics of the soft ones!! Enjoy yall!


----------



## LaLaLand81

I have a small soft antigona and wanted to share some input for those considering now that I have used it for a couple months. I love the look of the bag, neither small nor too large and it is very light. The downside is that when you have the sides buckled up, the opening is quite small. I don't have the classic antigona but I think the opening issues are similar. It makes it hard to find items in the bag. Also, a couple times now the shoulder strap has become undone when I had the bag set down, but that hasn't happened when I'm wearing it, likely the weight keeps it in place. I really love the leather and the look of it but these two things are really annoying me :/


----------



## asianbebydoll

LaLaLand81 said:


> I have a small soft antigona and wanted to share some input for those considering now that I have used it for a couple months. I love the look of the bag, neither small nor too large and it is very light. The downside is that when you have the sides buckled up, the opening is quite small. I don't have the classic antigona but I think the opening issues are similar. It makes it hard to find items in the bag. Also, a couple times now the shoulder strap has become undone when I had the bag set down, but that hasn't happened when I'm wearing it, likely the weight keeps it in place. I really love the leather and the look of it but these two things are really annoying me :/


the opening of my mini antigona (classic)  is difficult when trying to rummage thru....
I find with my classic antigonas.. larger bag-larger opening. better IMO
I really wanted to get the soft.. .but i went back to basics structured works for me.


----------



## Kimbashop

LaLaLand81 said:


> I have a small soft antigona and wanted to share some input for those considering now that I have used it for a couple months. I love the look of the bag, neither small nor too large and it is very light. The downside is that when you have the sides buckled up, the opening is quite small. I don't have the classic antigona but I think the opening issues are similar. It makes it hard to find items in the bag. Also, a couple times now the shoulder strap has become undone when I had the bag set down, but that hasn't happened when I'm wearing it, likely the weight keeps it in place. I really love the leather and the look of it but these two things are really annoying me :/


Totally agree with your review. This is one of my most-worn and FAVORITE bags, but when you buckle it down the indents it creates on the inside of the bag make it hard to get things in and out. I find that using pouches (for makeup, tech stuff) really helps with that issue because I can just pull out a pouch rather than try to fish around in the bag for individual things. And that clasp issue has happened to me too. Otherwise, I love this bag.


----------



## Swtshan7

I just got the black soft medium, I think it would be a nice work bag. I’ve posted it next to my classic metallic bronze medium


----------



## Straight-Laced

Not my colour, but looking very pretty in pink


----------



## enshogirl

Found this pearl grey medium yesterday at a TJmaxx runway store for what I think is quite a deal.



I couldn’t believe it was there!


----------



## mellat

enshogirl said:


> View attachment 5133973
> 
> Found this pearl grey medium yesterday at a TJmaxx runway store for what I think is quite a deal.
> 
> View attachment 5133976
> 
> I couldn’t believe it was there!


That's an amazing find! Can you share how much this was? (Is it ok to ask that?)


----------



## enshogirl

mellat said:


> That's an amazing find! Can you share how much this was? (Is it ok to ask that?)


It was $1699, and I got 10% off for signing up for the TJmaxx credit card.


----------



## mellat

enshogirl said:


> It was $1699, and I got 10% off for signing up for the TJmaxx credit card.


Very good price. Thank you!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Acid yellow leather ??!!! Yes please !! 

Has anyone seen this colour in real life?  Asking for a friend ...


----------



## Kimbashop

I wanted to report back to the thread that since buying my Small Antigona Soft in Black last December, it has become my most used and favorite bag. It is the perfect size for me as a day bag, and I have used it as a tote (unfastened) more often than I thought I would, even though I thought I would prefer the doctor bag shape. The tote size allows for quite a bit of stuff: water bottle, book, ipad, small umbrella, plus the usual suspects. Also, I love that you can unfasten the bag if you find yourself acquiring more stuff throughout the day.  It makes a perfect travel bag for that reason. The leather has held up really well and has softened, but still retains the shape of the bag really well.

If anyone is considering buying this bag, I highly recommend it.


----------



## randr21

Kimbashop said:


> I wanted to report back to the thread that since buying my Small Antigona Soft in Black last December, it has become my most used and favorite bag. It is the perfect size for me as a day bag, and I have used it as a tote (unfastened) more often than I thought I would, even though I thought I would prefer the doctor bag shape. The tote size allows for quite a bit of stuff: water bottle, book, ipad, small umbrella, plus the usual suspects. Also, I love that you can unfasten the bag if you find yourself acquiring more stuff throughout the day.  It makes a perfect travel bag for that reason. The leather has held up really well and has softened, but still retains the shape of the bag really well.
> 
> If anyone is considering buying this bag, I highly recommend it.


One of the reasons I was originally attracted to G designs is bc they do convertible bags well. Versatility is a great draw in this day and age. Always love hearing if a bag worked or not, and why.


----------



## StellaFantasia

If your TJ Maxx has a large Runway section get out there....got this navy medium today on clearance for $999. I couldn't pass up that price.


----------



## DKo

Kimbashop said:


> I wanted to report back to the thread that since buying my Small Antigona Soft in Black last December, it has become my most used and favorite bag. It is the perfect size for me as a day bag, and I have used it as a tote (unfastened) more often than I thought I would, even though I thought I would prefer the doctor bag shape. The tote size allows for quite a bit of stuff: water bottle, book, ipad, small umbrella, plus the usual suspects. Also, I love that you can unfasten the bag if you find yourself acquiring more stuff throughout the day.  It makes a perfect travel bag for that reason. The leather has held up really well and has softened, but still retains the shape of the bag really well.
> 
> If anyone is considering buying this bag, I highly recommend it.


 

This was so helpful! Do you happen to have any photos of how it has aged so far? I recently returned because the opening was so small when buckled as everyone above has commented as well. Now I'm feeling return remorse! I considered leaving it unbuckled but the straps looked so silly flapping around. Have you found that the straps calmed down a bit as it softened w wear?


----------



## Kimbashop

DKo said:


> This was so helpful! Do you happen to have any photos of how it has aged so far? I recently returned because the opening was so small when buckled as everyone above has commented as well. Now I'm feeling return remorse! I considered leaving it unbuckled but the straps looked so silly flapping around. Have you found that the straps calmed down a bit as it softened w wear?


Glad it was useful. I will try to post some photos tomorrow. I have not found the opening to be a problem for me, but I think that is because I carry everything in pouches so it is easy to get those in and out if the bag.  

the flaps definitely have calmed down. They bend now and look less silly, although they still stick out a bit. They remind me of the zipper “ears” on my Bal cities.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I wanted to report back to the thread that since buying my Small Antigona Soft in Black last December, it has become my most used and favorite bag. It is the perfect size for me as a day bag, and I have used it as a tote (unfastened) more often than I thought I would, even though I thought I would prefer the doctor bag shape. The tote size allows for quite a bit of stuff: water bottle, book, ipad, small umbrella, plus the usual suspects. Also, I love that you can unfasten the bag if you find yourself acquiring more stuff throughout the day.  It makes a perfect travel bag for that reason. The leather has held up really well and has softened, but still retains the shape of the bag really well.
> 
> If anyone is considering buying this bag, I highly recommend it.


Thank you for this info!


----------



## Dawn

Kimbashop said:


> I wanted to report back to the thread that since buying my Small Antigona Soft in Black last December, it has become my most used and favorite bag. It is the perfect size for me as a day bag, and I have used it as a tote (unfastened) more often than I thought I would, even though I thought I would prefer the doctor bag shape. The tote size allows for quite a bit of stuff: water bottle, book, ipad, small umbrella, plus the usual suspects. Also, I love that you can unfasten the bag if you find yourself acquiring more stuff throughout the day.  It makes a perfect travel bag for that reason. The leather has held up really well and has softened, but still retains the shape of the bag really well.
> 
> If anyone is considering buying this bag, I highly recommend it.


Thank you for the report! I just discovered this bag and am pretty obsessed with researching it! Can you tell me how the leather has worn over the last 9 months? Thank you so much!


----------



## Kimbashop

DKo said:


> This was so helpful! Do you happen to have any photos of how it has aged so far? I recently returned because the opening was so small when buckled as everyone above has commented as well. Now I'm feeling return remorse! I considered leaving it unbuckled but the straps looked so silly flapping around. Have you found that the straps calmed down a bit as it softened w wear?





Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for this info!


Hi SSMM 
glad it helped.


Dawn said:


> Thank you for the report! I just discovered this bag and am pretty obsessed with researching it! Can you tell me how the leather has worn over the last 9 months? Thank you so much!



Sorry for my delayed posting. I have been off of the forum for a few months and slowly getting back into the swing of things here.

Here are some photos. I hope that they help address your questions. You can see a bit of softening and folding due to the bag being fastened. When I'm not using the bag I always unfasten the tabs and stuff the bag as a tote in order to minimize any leather creasing. So far, there is no creasing or folding in the leather, just a gentle bend where the "ears" get fastened down for the doctor bag style.

You can see that the tabs/ears (what to call them?) are now hanging parallel with the bag, which I think looks less awkward than when the bag is new and those flaps stick out straight.

The leather has held up very well. Givenchy knew what they were doing when they chose this leather. It is both firm and supple, exactly what is needed for this style to hold its shape while also being manipulated.

I took photos in natural light so that you could see details. In real life the bag is darker (it is a black bag, not dark grey).


----------



## Dawn

Kimbashop said:


> Hi SSMM
> glad it helped.
> 
> 
> Sorry for my delayed posting. I have been off of the forum for a few months and slowly getting back into the swing of things here.
> 
> Here are some photos. I hope that they help address your questions. You can see a bit of softening and folding due to the bag being fastened. When I'm not using the bag I always unfasten the tabs and stuff the bag as a tote in order to minimize any leather creasing. So far, there is no creasing or folding in the leather, just a gentle bend where the "ears" get fastened down for the doctor bag style.
> 
> You can see that the tabs/ears (what to call them?) are now hanging parallel with the bag, which I think looks less awkward than when the bag is new and those flaps stick out straight.
> 
> The leather has held up very well. Givenchy knew what they were doing when they chose this leather. It is both firm and supple, exactly what is needed for this style to hold its shape while also being manipulated.
> 
> I took photos in natural light so that you could see details. In real life the bag is darker (it is a black bag, not dark grey).
> 
> View attachment 5199849
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199963


Thank you so so much! This is so very helpful. I love that it has relaxed just the right amount. Thank you for the tip on how you stuff and store to avoid creases! 
Mine should be here today and I'm so excited. I've been searching for my next daily bag for a few weeks and feel like this could be THE ONE.  This will be my first Givenchy bag! Thanks again!


----------



## Kimbashop

Dawn said:


> Thank you so so much! This is so very helpful. I love that it has relaxed just the right amount. Thank you for the tip on how you stuff and store to avoid creases!
> Mine should be here today and I'm so excited. I've been searching for my next daily bag for a few weeks and feel like this could be THE ONE.  This will be my first Givenchy bag! Thanks again!


I hope you enjoy it! I have found that using pouches to keep my stuff in (makeup, aspirin, masks, sanitizer, etc) really helps keep the inside of the bag organized when you have the flaps fastened.

I love your Avatar!


----------



## IntheOcean

Thank you for the review and the pictures, @Kimbashop! Beautiful bag, especially in that color.


----------



## Dawn

Kimbashop said:


> I hope you enjoy it! I have found that using pouches to keep my stuff in (makeup, aspirin, masks, sanitizer, etc) really helps keep the inside of the bag organized when you have the flaps fastened.
> 
> I love your Avatar!


Welllllll it arrived yesterday and I just sent it back to Nordstrom  
The bag is beautiful. The leather is scrumptious, the adjustable strap was awesome and the bag is so roomy. It didn't work for me because i want to use it Xbody and when it's slouchy, it just sticks out too much for me to be comfortable. As a handheld/crook of arm bag, it would work great but I want xbody 
I'm so sad it didn't work but glad I tried!


----------



## Kimbashop

Dawn said:


> Welllllll it arrived yesterday and I just sent it back to Nordstrom
> The bag is beautiful. The leather is scrumptious, the adjustable strap was awesome and the bag is so roomy. It didn't work for me because i want to use it Xbody and when it's slouchy, it just sticks out too much for me to be comfortable. As a handheld/crook of arm bag, it would work great but I want xbody
> I'm so sad it didn't work but glad I tried!


sorry it didn't work out for you!


----------



## babybluegirl

Happy holidays, everyone! 

I'm itching to get the medium soft. Is everyone still loving their soft ants?  How has it held up?


----------



## veroniquesw

I just reserved a medium soft with croc print in Paprika (see pic) on Fashionphile last week!  I was eyeing the Antigona for years but never pulled the trigger because of the bulky structure.  When I discovered the soft version, I knew it was the right one as I am a big fan of Balenciaga and I was looking for a bag that is a little more structured but not losing the slouchy spirit.  It only took me 2 days to decide to put this one on the layaway program, because orange-red is the right color for me among many reds.  Right color, right shape, and right size!  It's hard to find pictures of this one in person though and I hope it's the color I had in mind.  Fingers crossed!

Does anyone have this one?  How is the color in reality?  Any opinion would be appreciated!


----------



## Kimbashop

veroniquesw said:


> I just reserved a medium soft with croc print in Paprika (see pic) on Fashionphile last week!  I was eyeing the Antigona for years but never pulled the trigger because of the bulky structure.  When I discovered the soft version, I knew it was the right one as I am a big fan of Balenciaga and I was looking for a bag that is a little more structured but not losing the slouchy spirit.  It only took me 2 days to decide to put this one on the layaway program, because orange-red is the right color for me among many reds.  Right color, right shape, and right size!  It's hard to find pictures of this one in person though and I hope it's the color I had in mind.  Fingers crossed!
> 
> Does anyone have this one?  How is the color in reality?  Any opinion would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5282725


Gorgeous! I don’t have this one, but your reasoning (Bal fan looking for more structure) is *exactly* why I bought soft ant. I have the small one. It is my most used bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

babybluegirl said:


> Happy holidays, everyone!
> 
> I'm itching to get the medium soft. Is everyone still loving their soft ants?  How has it held up?


I don’t have the medium size but my small one has held up beautifully. When I am not using her I unfasten the clasps and store it stuffed as a tote. I get compliments on this bag all the time and it goes with nearly everything. The medium size looks like a perfect work bag.


----------



## Straight-Laced

babybluegirl said:


> Happy holidays, everyone!
> 
> I'm itching to get the medium soft. Is everyone still loving their soft ants?  How has it held up?


I have the medium soft, it’s been with me for about a year. Definitely still loving it. It’s one of my work bags on rotation, perfect for my laptop and other essentials.

It looks great (beautiful aubergine purple , wonderful thick and pliable leather) and there’s nothing I don’t like about it other than the minor things I knew about before purchase, namely no zipper on the big interior side pocket and it has a light coloured interior when I prefer dark. I always use a pouch with this bag, just because it’s big and there’s no secure storage for my phone and keys etc.

So yes I’m very happy with my soft Ant, plan on keeping it for a long time and would recommend it


----------



## jaskg144

I initially didn't like the soft (I love my original Antigona), but I saw an ad for a beautiful beige small soft yesterday and I haven't stopped thinking about it... maybe I'll add one to my collection in 2022


----------



## IntheOcean

veroniquesw said:


> I just reserved a medium soft with croc print in Paprika (see pic) on Fashionphile last week!  I was eyeing the Antigona for years but never pulled the trigger because of the bulky structure.  When I discovered the soft version, I knew it was the right one as I am a big fan of Balenciaga and I was looking for a bag that is a little more structured but not losing the slouchy spirit.  It only took me 2 days to decide to put this one on the layaway program, because orange-red is the right color for me among many reds.  Right color, right shape, and right size!  It's hard to find pictures of this one in person though and I hope it's the color I had in mind.  Fingers crossed!
> 
> Does anyone have this one?  How is the color in reality?  Any opinion would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5282725


That bag looks stunning! Congrats. I can't comment on how well it's going to be able to retain its structure, but I think The Antigona Soft is a great median ground between structure and slouch. The croc embossing plus the color make it even more chic


----------



## veroniquesw

IntheOcean said:


> That bag looks stunning! Congrats. I can't comment on how well it's going to be able to retain its structure, but I think The Antigona Soft is a great median ground between structure and slouch. The croc embossing plus the color make it even more chic



Thank you so much! 

I can't agree more with you, the perfect "median ground" is the key that I could hardly find in most other bags. And, the color is really drooling!!!


----------



## veroniquesw

Kimbashop said:


> Gorgeous! I don’t have this one, but your reasoning (Bal fan looking for more structure) is *exactly* why I bought soft ant. I have the small one. It is my most used bag.



I feel more assured that it's your most used bag 

I believe more and more Bal fans will show up here!!!


----------



## babybluegirl

Straight-Laced said:


> I have the medium soft, it’s been with me for about a year. Definitely still loving it. It’s one of my work bags on rotation, perfect for my laptop and other essentials.
> 
> It looks great (beautiful aubergine purple , wonderful thick and pliable leather) and there’s nothing I don’t like about it other than the minor things I knew about before purchase, namely no zipper on the big interior side pocket and it has a light coloured interior when I prefer dark. I always use a pouch with this bag, just because it’s big and there’s no secure storage for my phone and keys etc.
> 
> So yes I’m very happy with my soft Ant, plan on keeping it for a long time and would recommend it


I'm trying to branch out to bigger bags since most of the ones I have now are small to tiny.  I'm kicking myself right now. Mytheresa had a medium one on sale and of course it's sold out already! 

I'm loving the purple one too! I'm trying to find one in store so I can get a feel for the bag before I take the plunge.  But I am THISCLOSE to pulling the trigger. 

Will report back if I do!


----------



## sednuf

Does anyone have the large? I ordered it on sale at Nordstrom. Hasn’t been delivered yet but think it might be too big..


----------



## Beauxpeep

Quick question for soft owners: I just received the medium in gray from Bergdorf Goodman's (30% off - still a few left I think), and it's much firmer than I thought it would be from the photos. Can anyone tell me how long it took to achieve a slouchy silhouette?


----------



## Livalittle

Beauxpeep said:


> Quick question for soft owners: I just received the medium in gray from Bergdorf Goodman's (30% off - still a few left I think), and it's much firmer than I thought it would be from the photos. Can anyone tell me how long it took to achieve a slouchy silhouette?



I just got the small grey on sale as well from Bergdorf! I was super excited all day because I didn’t find a single flaw until now . The logo looks like it’s sewn on slightly crooked and closer to one chap than the other. Do you think this is worth returning? I don’t see the small one in grey on sale anymore which probably means they’re sold out 

what do you think I should do? Oh and also, the dust bag was kind of falling apart too..wth???


----------



## Beauxpeep

Livalittle said:


> I just got the small grey on sale as well from Bergdorf! I was super excited all day because I didn’t find a single flaw until now . The logo looks like it’s sewn on slightly crooked and closer to one chap than the other. Do you think this is worth returning? I don’t see the small one in grey on sale anymore which probably means they’re sold out
> 
> what do you think I should do? Oh and also, the dust bag was kind of falling apart too..wth???


OMG I totally can see what you mean from the photo! Once I see something like that I can't unsee it lol so I would probably want a new one. I just checked Bergdorf's site and they do still appear to have the small grey in stock. They're really good with customer service and exchanges so maybe contact them and let them know you need an exchange for a new and hopefully perfect one. They'll honor the sale price.

My medium soft arrived in the box that comes from Givenchy so it was packed up like a brand new bag w dustbag, etc. Looked like no one had ever touched it. BUT a couple years ago I did get a medium Saint Laurent Lou Lou from Bergdorf's that had a too small dust bag - like they had just grabbed a stray one lying around in the stock room and stuck it with the bag. The purse was on super sale so I was ok with it but I think it just depends how much the bag has been in circulation - ordered/returned. If you exchange you might get lucky and get one of the new ones!


----------



## Livalittle

Beauxpeep said:


> OMG I totally can see what you mean from the photo! Once I see something like that I can't unsee it lol so I would probably want a new one. I just checked Bergdorf's site and they do still appear to have the small grey in stock. They're really good with customer service and exchanges so maybe contact them and let them know you need an exchange for a new and hopefully perfect one. They'll honor the sale price.
> 
> My medium soft arrived in the box that comes from Givenchy so it was packed up like a brand new bag w dustbag, etc. Looked like no one had ever touched it. BUT a couple years ago I did get a medium Saint Laurent Lou Lou from Bergdorf's that had a too small dust bag - like they had just grabbed a stray one lying around in the stock room and stuck it with the bag. The purse was on super sale so I was ok with it but I think it just depends how much the bag has been in circulation - ordered/returned. If you exchange you might get lucky and get one of the new ones!



I called customer service and they said they didn’t have any more in stock to do an exchange. He said I would have to email pictures of the defect on the bag and dust bag and I would get $100 refunded. Is it worth it??? should I just keep it??? I’m thinking I should now LOL This bag had all the wrapping on it still too. But that’s amazing yours came in a Givenchy box. Is your dust bag black or white? Mine came in a black dust bag-did they change them?

The grey you’re seeing is probably the lighter version called the cloud grey.The ones we got on sale was the darker version (pearl grey)

ugh first world problems…what to do. I’m attaching more pics lol


----------



## Beauxpeep

Livalittle said:


> I called customer service and they said they didn’t have any more in stock to do an exchange. He said I would have to email pictures of the defect on the bag and dust bag and I would get $100 refunded. Is it worth it??? should I just keep it??? I’m thinking I should now LOL This bag had all the wrapping on it still too. But that’s amazing yours came in a Givenchy box. Is your dust bag black or white? Mine came in a black dust bag-did they change them?
> 
> The grey you’re seeing is probably the lighter version called the cloud grey.The ones we got on sale was the darker version (pearl grey)
> 
> ugh first world problems…what to do. I’m attaching more pics lol


Shoot you're right - it's cloud grey not pearl, sorry. But honestly now that I see the additional photos it actually doesn't look that noticeable! I didn't see any of the smaller ones on sale or I would have gotten one of those instead (I think the medium might be too big for my needs). I say keep it!

And my dust bag was black as well.

P.S. Your closet looks fun!


----------



## Kimbashop

Livalittle said:


> I called customer service and they said they didn’t have any more in stock to do an exchange. He said I would have to email pictures of the defect on the bag and dust bag and I would get $100 refunded. Is it worth it??? should I just keep it??? I’m thinking I should now LOL This bag had all the wrapping on it still too. But that’s amazing yours came in a Givenchy box. Is your dust bag black or white? Mine came in a black dust bag-did they change them?
> 
> The grey you’re seeing is probably the lighter version called the cloud grey.The ones we got on sale was the darker version (pearl grey)
> 
> ugh first world problems…what to do. I’m attaching more pics lol


Mine came with a black bag, like yours. 
For what it is worth, I don't really notice the issue. I've had my small black one for over a year now and the bag slouches a bit anyway, enough that I don't think a perfectly straight logo will matter too much. I think the issue might be more noticeable on the regular Antigona.


----------



## lorinyc

Hi! I'm seriously thinking of getting the Antigona Soft Medium, but noticed that the strap is really short. Since I'm a crossbody girl, would it be weird to get some random long strap to use it with? Or will people totally think I'm using a fake Givenchy?


----------



## nerfgun78

Does anyone know if the antigona soft in croc is available anywhere? I've been searching for it with no luck! Thanks!


----------



## sednuf

nerfgun78 said:


> Does anyone know if the antigona soft in croc is available anywhere? I've been searching for it with no luck! Thanks!


I got mine a few months ago at Saks.. it was randomly on sale..


----------



## nerfgun78

sednuf said:


> I got mine a few months ago at Saks.. it was randomly on sale..


Ah I'll make sure to keep checking! The small size had been eluding me...


----------



## melsaintlaurent

Does anyone know if the small size of the soft fit a 13" macbook?


----------



## Kimbashop

melsaintlaurent said:


> Does anyone know if the small size of the soft fit a 13" macbook?


The small size will not fit a 13” MacBook.


----------



## sophiegray

Hi! I found a seller of this bag. The seller described it as white. Is it chalk white, off white or cream? I have never seen this in person hence the question . Thank you so much!!


----------



## sophiegray

BettyLouboo said:


> Can I ask which size this is? Is it heavy? I've been contemplating on the medium size but I'm wondering if it's heavier than the structured antigona


I have the same question. I find the structured antigona very heavy and im planning to buy the soft medium one and use it as laptop bag.


----------



## sophiegray

randr21 said:


> Here's pics of the medium in burgundy. Priced 2450 I think.
> 
> View attachment 4793764


Is it heavy if i use it as laptop bag?


----------



## randr21

sophiegray said:


> Is it heavy if i use it as laptop bag?


If your laptop is not huge and clunky, then it should be fine.  Also consider if you tend to carry lots of other stuff along with your laptop, as any bag will get heavy.  the leather is not thin like Balenciaga city, so be mindful of how much to put in.


----------

